# New 40" MES



## boiseque (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I found a 40" MES on sale at Cabelas so I went ahead and ordered it. I figured it would be the 1200w one, but sadly when I unpacked and checked it last night it was not. Its the 800w model with a window. I am a bit bummed but it still seems like a very nice smoker so I will give it a go and if it doesnt perform like I thought then I will do the 1200w element upgrade that I have seen here on the forums. I do have some questions though.

Is this thing ok to keep outside? I plan on having it covered and taking the control panel in the house.

The manual says no chunks, but I have noticed that some of you do use them. Just run them or chop them up a little smaller with a hatchet?

Soak or no soak on the chips or chunks?

Do you have to program a time or can you just set the temp and no time?

I may have more questions as I use it but I think that covers them for now. Thanks in advance for the advice and help its much appreciated.


----------



## ronp (Mar 24, 2010)

No problem. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

I knew you would be the one to answer my MES questions Ron, thanks I really do appreciate it. It was on sale for 350 but like I said I thought it was the 1200w model, so I am still debating returning it and finding the 1200w model but I am on the fence. Thanks again!


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Man if you have a Sams club near you you can get the 1200w at a better price than that.


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

There are some here, maybe I will return it and go there and pick one up.


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...421&pCatg=3997
I  found this at Sams Club, but short of going a checking it to see if its the 1200w model how do I know it is? Looks just the same as what I have right now. Can you tell if it is the 1200w from the outside of the box? No where on the box on the one I bought does it say the wattage.


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 24, 2010)

Look on the display model, it will say on the spec plate on the back of the smoker.Hope this helps as this is what I did when I bought mine @ Sams. Just remembered that I still had the box, the model # 20070810.


----------



## insight (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Boyzeeque!

Personally I would get the 1200 watt deal.....and the one shown at Sam's MUST be the new one.

I also keep my unit covered with Masterbuilt's own cover (fits fairly snug...snugglier than the aftermarket stuff I have seen out there). 

I also take the controller inside because frankly there is no reason for it to be exposed to Florida moisture unless it is out there working for me.

Hope this helps and enjoy your new beast when you get it!


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks harleyguy, I did a google search for Sams Clubs here earlier and found some, but my fiancee just told me they have closed them all here close to us and Sams Club website confirms that as well.  So going and checking the display wont be an option for me, would hate to return this one just to have the same thing happen again.


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

Good to know Insight thanks for the help.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 24, 2010)

If you are a member, I believe you can order and have it shipped. But, I do not think you can purchase the extended warranty from SAM's Club unless you purchase at the store.


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks MossyMo I will have to look into that if I go that route.  I appreciate the help man!


----------



## ronp (Mar 24, 2010)

Try ordering online. One caution is their website is being updated and you may want to call customer support for help.

Good luck, and I would return it also since there are other upgrades besides the 1200 watts. I have listed them on one of my threads.

Good luck.


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks again Ron, I will deliberate with the fiancee and see what she thinks.  I will look for that thread too to see the upgrades.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 24, 2010)

BoiseQue I talked to Sam's corporate today because yesterday I was trying to order one online and when I found it and tried to buy it the site kept telling me to login... Then I couldn't find it.  

They are upgrading the site and not all products have been loaded yet.  The rep sent a message to the People doing the work and requested that the MES 40 be place on the site so that I could order one.  She said it may take 2 days to get it done but it should be on there soon.

I would definitely go with the 1200 watt unit.

I am getting one to replace the piece of S**t Bradley I bought last fall and putting the Bradley on Craig's list in Kansas City.


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Beer-B-Q, so when you were on the phone with them did you confirm it was the 1200w unit they were selling online?


----------



## ronp (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't answer for Paul, but I am sure it is. They don't keep old models, when they sell out for the year they are out.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 24, 2010)

I had $500 in Cabelas Gift Cards, and in December, I stopped by Cabelas to get an electric smoker.  The guy pitched me on a Bradley, but I wanted the new 40" MES.  I had them check inventory for the new model # 20070710, and he said "We have "Thousands of the Old Models in the Warehouse".  The sales guy said they would have to burn up all the old ones before they would get any new ones in.   I looked closely at the batch they just got in and put on the floor.  They were the new 1200 watt models #20070710, so  I grabbed one!   It has a black case with Stainless Steel door, and an inspection plate on the back to get at the wiring for the replaceable 1200 watt element.....Model# 20070710!!!

The 40" MES units at SAMS are the new 1200 watt models.  They don't keep "Old Stock" from last year.  Not every SAMS carry the 40" MES, but It's worth the extra time to find a new model with a replaceable 1200 watt element.  I would have purchased mine at SAMS, but my local SAMS did not get their stock until February.

Here's the model# off the back of my 40" MES - Model # 20070710


Todd


----------



## deltadude (Mar 24, 2010)

Yo BoiseQue,

I completely understand and agree that if possible getting the newer 1200 watt MES 40" is the preferred way to go.  However if you can not get a 1200 watt either due to price or geographics, don't feel you are a loser.  A lot of us MES 40" owners have the 800 watt model and we are very happy owners.  800 watts is more than enough btus to easily cook a full load.  However there will be issues with recovery to set cooking temp if you open the door when the outdoor ambient is low.  You live in a cold climate state, so you may have even more issues with recovery than I do because I live in Sacramento Calif, and our climate is mild by comparison.

To combat recovery, preheat your MES before use.  The manual says don't preheat, but I am almost a 2 year owner and believe me it improves the performance dramatically.  Preheating allows all the metal to get completely heated through, thus when you initially load your meat, it will achieve set temp faster, and recover faster after a door opening (absolutely keep the door closed, NO PEEKING!). I used the MES last weekend for 3 racks of ribs, outdoor ambient was 57º,  I preheated for 1 hour temp was 270º, loaded the boiling water and meat, temp dropped to 187º, in 15-20 minutes it was at 220º.  I did several smokes with the outdoor ambient around 32º and one hit 27º, I preheated the MES for over 2 hours.  Two smokes were pork butt, one with ribs, the average time from load to achieve set temp 225º was 20-30 minute.  One of those smokes was two 9lb pork butts, load to set temp was 30-40 minutes, yet later when I opened the hatch it recovered in less than 10 minutes.

As for wet or dry wood chips, each has a different opinion.  Ronp likes dry, I like wet.  I have done it both ways, and I feel I get to TBS easier with wet than dry.    Try it both ways....

Here are few more things learned about MES


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Ron thats good to know, I would really hate to return this one and just end up with the exact same one again.  LoL!
Thanks Todd i really aprreciate the info!
Thanks very much for all the info deltadude, lots of good info in that post!  I appreciate it!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 24, 2010)

*Yes it will be the new 1200 watt model, I gave the person I talked to the model # Ron gave me off his new unit and she looked it up under that number.*

Well today I took the plunge and sent the wife after my new MES 40'  Smoker at Sam's Club.  I was going to have them ship it but decided to  just pick it up locally.  http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=occasion14.gif, http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=coffee2.gif 


When she gets back and we unpack it I will post the  picks of it.

Now I plan on listing my Bradley 6 Rack Digital on  Craig's list and giving someone who likes them a great deal...
It has  only been used 2 times and I know that I will take a loss but it just  didn't work for my needs.

Now I need to decide what to smoke  first, http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=33.gif, http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a36.gif, http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a37.gif, http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a39.gif, http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=spam1.gif.


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 24, 2010)

You will not regret this purchase especially with all the room in the 40 MES and the quick recovery time of the 1200 watt element.  I have said this before this is the smoker that made me think twice about electric smokers.


----------



## boiseque (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats good to know Beer-B-Q, thanks for the info.  I really appreciate it!
Yeah I think we are going to go with the 1200w model, especially since that is the one I thought I was buying to begin with.  I have reboxed it and will be returning it tomorrow, then I will get one from Sams.

On a side note I would like to thanks those that have sent me PM's filled with great info and advice, I really appreciate it you guys!

I also found something weird when answering one of the PM's tonight, the model # on the box is different than the model # on the manual and the back of the smoker.  Is this normal?  I am uploading pics to photobucket and will have them on here asap so you guys can see what I am talking about.  It almost seems like the old model got put in a new model box, but I really dont know.  Pics up soon....


----------



## boiseque (Mar 25, 2010)

ok so here are the pics, sorry if some are not the easiest to see..

Label on the box model# 20071009, if you look close you can see the 20070508 model # on the sticker underneath the newer model # sticker...
http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh185/bubbarayner/?action=view&current=smoker002-1.jpg
Plate on the back of the smoker model #20070508
http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh185/bubbarayner/?action=view&current=smoker005-1.jpg
they have 2 totally different model #'s.  Does this seem strange to any one else?  I think they tried to pull a fast one here but it aint working on me...


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 25, 2010)

Sam's Part # is *173462*
The Model # on the one I got is *20070810*.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 25, 2010)

When I was looking in December, guys on SMF kept saying to "Wait For The New Model", so I did!!!  I actually called Masterbuilt customer service, and asked which units have the least number of complaints.  The rep commented that the new model # 20070710 was going to hit the shelves and has all the updates.  

She also stated that they had a number of "Rebadged" units that were actually old units with new model #'s and boxes.  I think this one Andy got is one of those units.

If you really want the truth about a product, don't ask the "Salesman", ask the "Repairman"!!!

Sounds like Andy is trading it in on the new model!


Todd


----------



## boiseque (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Beer-B-Q, thats good to know, so I am noticing though that you model# is 810 and Todds below is 710, is there any difference in these 2 models?  I am getting more and more confused by all of these model #'s, LoL!  Seriously though thanks for the help that you have given me on this, I appreciate it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Well its all reboxed/wrapped and in the back of my truck getting returned today, I will give Cabelas a chance to get me a new model, but if they cant then I will get a refund and find it elsewhere.  Thanks for the info on the model #'s and all that Todd, I had no idea about this.  So yes my friend I will be trading it in on a new model!  Thanks for your help buddy, I really do apprectiate it!!


----------



## boiseque (Mar 25, 2010)

Well after an hour at Cabelas they didnt have any of the new ones in stock so I just got a refund and now am looking where to get the 1200w model.  There is no Sams here locally, I could oder but its going to be more expensive in the long run with warranty, shipping and membership.  Anyone know where else to get the new ones?


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 25, 2010)

Exactly what Ron said.  I have a 30" and keep it covered, when not in use, and on our wooden deck.  I also take in the control box, water pan (always foiled before I smoke), grates, chip box, and drip pan (including the outside drip pan.  It takes a little more time, but everything has to be washed anyway.  Ron's my "go to" guy for the MES.  Thanks Ron


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 25, 2010)

As for the membership, it will pay for itself on the first purchase if you buy the MES. + Warranty.  When I talked to the person at Sam's Corporate she looked up the shipping and told me it would be about $29.00, 

Check out the difference below... *$3.01 Difference? Plus you now have a membership to use for 1 year...*

*MES @ Sam's*
$200.00 MES
$39.00 Warranty
$35.00 Membership
$30.00 Shipping
*$403.00 Total + Sales Tax*

*MES @ Cabela's*
*$399.99 + Sales Tax*


----------



## boiseque (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Beer-B-Q but my math is a little different, not much but a little...
*MES @ Sam's*
$299.00 MES
$39.00 Warranty (I dont have a Sams Locally so I am debating this)
$40.00 Membership
$45.00 Estimated shipping
*$423.00* Total should be no tax, maybe thought since there is one in Idaho Falls.

*MES @Cabelas*
$349.00 + tax roughly $370.00

So just about 50 bucks different, for the one I want though and that as they say is priceless!! LoL!! I think that is the route I am going since a google search for the new models came up with nothing, nada, zero, zilch and zip! Guess I am joining Sams, although as I said the closest one to me is about 5.5 hours away. Not exactly close, doubt I will renew the membership after it runs out. Now I am bummed they closed them all here, wasnt that long ago either maybe 6 months...


----------



## focuspuller (May 26, 2010)

```
This seems like the best deal around....I am happy to hear that you are considering purchasing a Masterbuiltsmoker! The most recent model number for the 40" windowed smokehousewould be 20070710 & 20070810, which comes with a 1200 watt heatingelement. Prices will vary among the retail stores, however you can alsopurchase one directly through us $275 plus shipping. Please give me acall at the below number if you would like to place an order.Thank you for doing business with Masterbuilt. Jennifer BurchfieldCustomer Service RepresentativeMasterbuilt Mfg.1.800.489.1581 Ext 3943
```


----------



## dsmaddox (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if Cabelas is selling the new or older model?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20120&hasJS=true

THanks,.


----------



## dsmaddox (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if Cabelas is selling the new or older model?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20120&hasJS=true


----------



## sancho1 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just bought the 40 mes from Bass Pro Shop and it was the new model. Didn't cost a whole bunch to ship either. They said they had plenty in stock.


----------



## texacajun (Sep 26, 2010)

I just started following masterbuilt on face book and found this.

Being a Masterbuilt Facebook Fan has its perks….like 25% off our products! Once you “like” our Facebook page and become a fan, you can use Discount Code MBFB25 to receive your discount (off the retail price). Orders must be placed at www.masterbuilt.com or with Customer Service at (800) 489.1581

Mabe this will help someone out.


----------

